

Shining Light Between Drops Makes Thunderstorm Seem Like a Drizzle - SlipperySlope
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120709150614.htm

======
SlipperySlope
The gist of it ...

"The system uses a camera to track the motion of raindrops and snowflakes and
then applies a computer algorithm to predict where those particles will be
just a few milliseconds later. The light projection system then adjusts to
deactivate light beams that would otherwise illuminate the particles in their
predicted positions."

------
rsanchez1
It is closely related to this:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PkgQQqpH2M&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PkgQQqpH2M&feature=player_embedded)

That's the video of a stream of water frozen in time.

